# Z Man Jerk Shads Review/Opinion



## bpwayout (Nov 19, 2012)

The Elazteck products are extremely durable. I will add that I use a drop or two of crazy glue on the hook shank which increases the baits ability to not slide down the hook while pecked by pinfish and alike. By the way a hot needle or thin piece of wire will assist you using hooks like the Mustad 91768KH line. Once again a little crazy glue on the bait holder and your good all day.


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

You should also give the 4" PaddlerZ a try. They have a lot of action when worked slow and also work great with a steady retrieve.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow great review!! Does this come in "juice" like gulp or just in a pack???


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> wow great review!! Does this come in "juice" like gulp or just in a pack???


I've been using them as well for the last couple months and have been really impressed. They come in a typical ziploc type pack and are infused with the procure scent(no real juice). I still dab a little on them from time to time just to make me feel better.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

They make a hook, just for those baits exclusively. They blow Gulp away, but I've never liked Gulp.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> They make a hook, just for those baits exclusively. They blow Gulp away, but I've never liked Gulp.


Yeah I know but I haven't found any one local who has them. Also we tore them up Sunday and yesterday in Scottsmoor. Probably 30 trout over 20inches in 2 days fishing. Had a couple push 7 pounds. We also had one red at 38" and broke one off over 40". Will post pics and a report when I get the pictures.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > They make a hook, just for those baits exclusively. They blow Gulp away, but I've never liked Gulp.
> 
> 
> Yeah I know but I haven't found any one local who has them. Also we tore them up Sunday and yesterday in Scottsmoor. Probably 30 trout over 20inches in 2 days fishing. Had a couple push 7 pounds. We also had one red at 38" and broke one off over 40". Will post pics and a report when I get the pictures.


New Smyrna Outfitters has them, or had them I should say. 
I didn't make it out fishing, last weekend. I'm kicking myself for not going. How did the water look? Still clear in some places. Has the water level dropped any?


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> They make a hook, just for those baits exclusively. They blow Gulp away, but I've never liked Gulp.


is this the hook???
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Z_Man_Weighted_Trigger_Hook_3_Pack/descpage-ZMWTRHK.html


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> > They make a hook, just for those baits exclusively. They blow Gulp away, but I've never liked Gulp.
> 
> 
> is this the hook???
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Z_Man_Weighted_Trigger_Hook_3_Pack/descpage-ZMWTRHK.html


Yes it is...



> > > They make a hook, just for those baits exclusively. They blow Gulp away, but I've never liked Gulp.
> >
> >
> > Yeah I know but I haven't found any one local who has them. Also we tore them up Sunday and yesterday in Scottsmoor. Probably 30 trout over 20inches in 2 days fishing. Had a couple push 7 pounds. We also had one red at 38" and broke one off over 40". Will post pics and a report when I get the pictures.
> ...



Water was high on Sunday a little lower Wednesday yet still high. Clarity was sporadic some flats and shorelines were Keys like clear while others looked like the algae bloom never cleared up. Where the water was clean the fish were there; however the big red we broke off was in absolutely the dirtiest water we fished and was in less than 8 inches of water. It had to be lost.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

strike king makes one also REDFISH MAGIC they work just as well,, i have hundreds of those,they last forever


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

If you use the owner twistlocks with the centering pin you can thread them on there, takes a little work but they wont budge after. Got to have the centering pin though.


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

I fish nothing but Z-Man here in SC. Baits are made right here near Charleston. Z-Man actually makes the Strike King Redfish Magic baits, so they're the same thing.

My go-to baits are the MinnowZ, PaddlerZ, Jerk ShadZ, and ShrimpZ. They also make a 4" curly tail and a 3.75" mini jerkbait that are awesome trout baits. For flats fishing, I rig everything on 3/0 1/8 oz Gamakatsu Superline EWG hooks. The baits are very easy to rig on this hook because you can run the lead right through the bait - the material just stretches around it - no need to run the hook-eye through the bait and re-tie every time like Gulp and other plastics. For fishing deeper than a couple of feet, I use their 1/8 oz JigheadZ, which have a neat keeper system that is easy to rig and holds the baits well.

The ProCure scent works awesome and is actually absorbed by the material - you can buy more ProCure to recharge baits or add it to the packs of unscented Z-Mans.

The material also floats, which is a huge advantage, especially fishing flats with the Gamakatsu weighted Superline EWG. The weight on the hook sits on the bottom, and the bait floats up and looks natural. For tailing reds in the grass, the ShrimpZ fished this way is deadly.

The durability is the biggest advantage though. A few weeks back, a friend and I caught over 70 trout and reds in a day and never had to change baits all day!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Been fishing the zman shrimp, paddlers, grass kickers and the lifelike mullet since the beginning of summer 2012. Still on my first couple actual baits after countless fish. These things are indestructible.

The shrimp work amazingly well in shallow grass with a weedless hook and a tiny split shot. They are almost neutral bouyant but sink ever so slowly. This is perfect in the shallow grass flats of the lagoon.

Good baits, basically eliminated the need to carry the rest of my tackle box with me. The Gamakatu weighted weedless hooks have worked well for me.

Also they have their pop frogs. Rigged through the head with a weightless wacky worm hook these things are absolute money on bass.


----------



## Sarosi6671 (Oct 17, 2012)

Does any one know where you can buy the pro-cure gel other than online? Tackle shop, bass pro etc?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Does any one know where you can buy the pro-cure gel other than online? Tackle shop, bass pro etc?


 Gander Mountain in Lake Mary had it the other day and I'm pretty sure I saw it at Bass Pro in Orlando before Christmas also.


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

Bass pro has the small bottles and local tackle shop may carry them as well. Ok, after reading this thread I thought I would give them another chance and switch to a jig head that was mentioned instead of my usual DOA.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

on a side note, what does everyone use or how do you choose what color you use?? Is it location, time of year etc..???


----------



## Sarosi6671 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sweet! I got a $50 gift card to bass pro. As for what style and color to use. I always seem to have a jerk shad in the new penny color on my line. I always try to match the water color plus or minus a little. IRL-ML


----------



## Sarosi6671 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep they worked great! Used the whole gift card on them. I picked up 8 packs and a bottle of pro-cure.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

that's a nice one! I also like the New Penny, I got Houdini and Redbone in the Jerk Shad as well as the Shrimp and I'm gonna try the Crab next.


----------

